# Stolen Border Collie Puppies



## satincollie (Nov 20, 2007)

Two Black and white BC puppies stolen yesterday 1 dog 1 bitch 4.5weeks old . Bitch puppy has distinctive markings. Stolen from Charrteris area
CONTACT: 01354 677355 or 01354 677816
DogLost.co.uk - COLLIE PUPPY's Lost Dog Poster


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Just came to post about these puppies Gill , hope Penny gets them back real soon poor little mites will be misssing there mum


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

thats terrible poor wee mites hopefully they are found and reunited soon with mummy and other pupster xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

You all beat me to it. Was just going to post about them. Hope they are found soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope they are found ASAP everything crossed here x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Facebook Group - Welcome to Facebook

Hope the lil ones are found soon... Seems like they left one pup at the house though...


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Woops....didn't see this one....i put a post about them too!

Oh well, more the merrier.....!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I have posted on my facebook page, hope these puppies are returned soon
Have also posted on Agility site


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

How did those puppies get stolen with them being so young?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> How did those puppies get stolen with them being so young?


they were stolen from the owners home


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

this is becoming all to common,my heart goes out to the owner,what an awful situation to be in


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

So someone must know about them being there then


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

a bit of movement on the facebook page...looks like someone has info on them as they are looking for £600 to help get the pups back:confused1::confused1:

just to updae this is on the FB page:

News update, the pups are safely back with Penny and the police are there, well done to Lyn, Sue Marchant and Sophie for being such a great support to Penny in her hour of need and everyone else too xx

.....................................................................................................................................................................


fantastic news


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I commented on the FB group. No news on their health yet though...


----------

